
GOD MODE UNLOCKED – Hardware Backdoors in X86 CPUs - keymone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSAF_qT_FY
======
Jedi72
WOW. Watch the first four mins for demo, thats insane. "This isn't supposed to
exist"

